# Which pic of baby Mateo?



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I think there's still time, so I am putting these up for a choice: which do you think I should use for the calender contest?










or...










This is due to comments from the other picture thread... hard to choose!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh definitely number one!! I don't think it's possible to take a bad photo of Mateo, but that close-up is incredible.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep, the grass, read my comments in the other thread; AND you have to remember what is calendar worthy too, the beach is cute but the shadow is distracting, the close up with just the grass is phenomenal and would look great on the calendar!!! Change it, you only have till tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

OMFG, I NEED a Dogue. 


I vote for the grass as well - such a cute squish face!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

definitely the one in the grass, 100%!!! absolutely swoon-worthy cuteness


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay! Photo is switched out; Mateo in the Grass wins 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitley the first one! SOOOO CUTE!!! Perfect calendar pic!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

No question, the 1st picture!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

First picture 

He is so, so adorable


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

A dog like him can not take a bad picture.


----------

